# Variations of 7 minute frosting



## valgal123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm wondering if I add some of my oil based extracts to a 7 minute frosting if it will end in disaster? I believe so, but you know there is meringue buttercreams where fat is added to the whipped egg whites and it eventually comes together, but is it the same with a teaspoon of an extract? Will it curdle and end up in the sink instead of on a cake?

Also, can you add pumpkin puree to 7 minute? Strawberry puree? White chocolate, milk chocolate? Citrus juice? Powdered milk? Peanut butter? Lemon curd? What about making it with whole eggs instead of just the whites?

And what if I added butter one Tablespoon of butter at a time, would it turn into a meringue buttercream? I have made meringue buttercreams before and I don't like how it tastes like your eating a stick of butter, but I'm just curious. I really need to experiment. Would love to hear what you have to say! Thanks


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

Adding butter to at the end is pretty much how a swiss meringue buttercream works, as long as you do it off of the heat and let it cool a bit first. I believe, and someone might correct me, that the butter in a buttercream has never actually melted, just really softened. So the liquid of an oil extract might react differently. Best bet would be to try it. The worst thing you do is sacrifice 2 or 3 egg whites and some sugar.

As for buttercreams, there are many different recipes. Look for something less intense. I hate the style of Magnolia Bakery, which does taste like sugar and butter. it makes my teeth hurt. But there are much "softer" recipes. I like the this one from Martha, which you can easily halve: http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/meringue-buttercream-frosting-for-buttercream-flowers

The great thing about buttercream is you can add all the things you want (purees, melted chocolate, peanut butter) more easily than you can to a 7 minute frosting. Chocolate can just be mixed into buttercream in the kitchenaid, while with the 7 minute you are making a chocolate meringue, which requires a much more delicate folding.

Did I help?


----------

